# where is the best place for a whelping box?



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i was thinking last night before i droped off.  where would be the best place to put a whelping box.

i dont have a spare room like some people have said they have, but i know it needs to be quite :closedeyes: 

so i thought i would ask where you think is the best place for a whelping box to be placed:idea:

thanks.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> i was thinking last night before i droped off.  where would be the best place to put a whelping box.
> 
> i dont have a spare room like some people have said they have, but i know it needs to be quite :closedeyes:
> 
> ...


During the day i have it next to the settee and in the evening she has been sleeping in it. She does not see it as alien as her bits and pieces are in it. When she is in labour everything will go upstairs and she wont mind a bit, hopefully


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I waited to see where my dog kept going to make a bed, then I put it there (front room by sofa), when she had her puppies I took them upstairs in our room to make sure she had quiet and warmth. It worked ok for me and her.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I wanted her downstairs so I blocked off the upstairs, but she wanted to go into the front room anyway.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I waited to see where my dog kept going to make a bed, then I put it there (front room by sofa), when she had her puppies I took them upstairs in our room to make sure she had quiet and warmth. It worked ok for me and her.


thats a very good idea, xxx:idea:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

You shouldn't really move them, tbh. The Whelping box needs to be in a quiet, warm and secluded area. This is going to be your girl's SAFE PLACE. no other family pets should be able to have access to this area, but it should be easily accessible by you or the person who will be supervising the whelp.

The "box" should be in a place where you wont need to move or disturb the puppies, moving them will only cause extra stress during an already stressful event.

If you were planning to say pull the box into the living room from the kitchen once the pups are say 3+ weeks, just to get them used to new smells or so you can keep an eye on them once they start trying to play with each other, I don't think there would be a problem.

I would make sure that you find a nice secluded area (we often use a table, cover it with long sheets or blankets to make it a quiet and dark place) and let your bitch get comfy there, don't make it up the night before and expect her to use it. We usually have these places prepared well in advance (a couple weeks minimum).


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

When the time comes for us to hopefully to use one,we are going to use a spare room.
It will be nice and cosy,quiet away from out big tribe of animals.
Its a long way off yet but things have to be planned.
Have you ever heard of a whelping box that can be recycled,it just someone told me about them.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

mine is put up in the spare room a week or so before the due date ( I usually sleep in there with the bitch until she has had her pups and for a week afterwards) - don't worry if your bitch will not sleep in the whelping box prior to whelping she will readily move in there once the pups start arriving .

I then put up a large puppy pen in our dining room with the whelping box inside when the pups are around 3 weeks or once I start weaning mum can easily hop in and out to feed and clean them but the pups stay within the confines of the pen- this gives them lots of socialisation and gets them used to domestic noises etc ...but in those first few weeks both they and the mum need peace and quiet .


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I had the whelping box in the front room, in a corner; right beside the chair I normally sit on. I put the box up 2 weeks before Molly had her pups so she knew it was specially for her.
I slept down stairs 5 days before she had the pups and for the whole 8 weeks before the pups left for their new homes. Once the pups were 3 weeks old I moved the box into the conservatory.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for all your answers 

fristal is 38 days she has a vets scan booked wednesday 9.15 £46 for just the scan without me watching or £68.85 for a consatation and i can watch the scan being done.

im paying the extra as i dont want her to be more worried than she has to be and this will be her only litter so i want to go through it with her.

we have a large box in the corner of the kitchen but dont want to get much else till we get the scan done. i think she is as i can see a change in her 1)her teats are def bigger 2)her ribs look wider to me and 3)her tummy is harder 4)she also gets really hot and lays spread out on my kitchen floor 

i have a big kitchen that i would like it to happen in as i can put a putup bed in it and its close to the kettle and my laptop, but oh jokes that she spends all her time in my bed and thats where she will have them lol. 

hope to hear more from you xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> thanks for all your answers
> 
> fristal is 38 days she has a vets scan booked wednesday 9.15 £46 for just the scan without me watching or £68.85 for a consatation and i can watch the scan being done.
> 
> ...


I'm have a scan booked this week to i hope she is pregnant


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

archielee said:


> I'm have a scan booked this week to i hope she is pregnant


me 2 not sure if its me looking for signs what day is your scan booked for?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> thanks for all your answers
> 
> fristal is 38 days she has a vets scan booked wednesday 9.15 £46 for just the scan without me watching or £68.85 for a consatation and i can watch the scan being done.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot for the scan, i pay £30 and i am able to hold her while it is going on.

Lilly cant be on my lap too long as she gets too hot now. She lays on the leather sofa to cool off then she gets back up to cook again lol.

It does sound like she is pregnant. Lilly started betting booby about 2 weeks ago and last night i saw that she had a bit of milk. Her nitty noo is still pretty small but it never really got big when she was in season.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Thats a lot for the scan, i pay £30 and i am able to hold her while it is going on.
> 
> would size come into the price i dont think so as they didnt ask what breed she was but then i guess they had her notes up
> 
> ...


fristals bits never went back down and she has been keeping herself clean her teats also and she didnt normaly clean them. hmy:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> fristals bits never went back down and she has been keeping herself clean her teats also and she didnt normaly clean them. hmy:


Looks like you only need the scan to see how many there are, good luck. Is the boy the same size as fristal?


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Looks like you only need the scan to see how many there are, good luck. Is the boy the same size as fristal?


he is a bit smaller than she is but both black labs fristal is 4 but he (comet) is nearly 2


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> he is a bit smaller than she is but both black labs fristal is 4 but he (comet) is nearly 2


you dont see that many black labs anymore. If i had to wait until wednesday for a scan it would kill me


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> you dont see that many black labs anymore. If i had to wait until wednesday for a scan it would kill me


oh booked it just said it was 9.15 and i was all tomorrow ???? and he said no wednesday but i forgive him he said to pay the extra so i can see the scan i hope that can give us some idea "if" she is how many :idea:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> oh booked it just said it was 9.15 and i was all tomorrow ???? and he said no wednesday but i forgive him he said to pay the extra so i can see the scan i hope that can give us some idea "if" she is how many :idea:


Lilly had her first scan at 4 weeks 1 day. The vet showed me 3 spines hearts and a limb. He had never see a better scan. If you are early you will see more. Lilly had one on Friday and it was hard to see more than one spine or heart so we had the xray. Good luck. Fingers crossed x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

booked in for wednesday to in the evening


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

archielee said:


> booked in for wednesday to in the evening


good luck keep us posted :wink5::001_tt1:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks and to you 2, is your girl eating more Lyla is


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

yes and she keeps asking for more chew sticks was thinking of adding puppy food this week but want to have the scan done first or i will just be over feeding her grrrrrrrrrrrrr got to wait till wednesday


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I no its going to be a long 2 days, Lyla i being a lot more loving at the moment, and if Jogi gos to sniff she she gos mad and tells him off


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

do you think lyla is gonna be a mum and is it her first litter? i just have this feeling that fristal is, it wasnt planed matting but i think i will be disapointed now if she isnt.

poor jogi im guessing male lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope so she is showing me all the sines that she is,or it just my going mad, we did go to the vet last week and had a fill of her tummy and said he couldn't fill anything, he did say it mite be to early to tel


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

ohh bless her, i know just how you feel and we both have to wait till wednesday to find out for sure.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

not long to go for the scan hope its good news for you


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

you also honey good luck. if they are they will both be due around the same time


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That would be good we can get excited together


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

and worrie together lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

good luck to you both for Wednesday scans, hope you get the news you want.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks will post and let you all know the results.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Bijou said:


> mine is put up in the spare room a week or so before the due date ( I usually sleep in there with the bitch until she has had her pups and for a week afterwards) - don't worry if your bitch will not sleep in the whelping box prior to whelping she will readily move in there once the pups start arriving .
> 
> I then put up a large puppy pen in our dining room with the whelping box inside when the pups are around 3 weeks or once I start weaning mum can easily hop in and out to feed and clean them but the pups stay within the confines of the pen- this gives them lots of socialisation and gets them used to domestic noises etc ...but in those first few weeks both they and the mum need peace and quiet .


I totally agree with this, Bambi is in my room at the minute in her box at night, she seems to like it as it gets her away from my hyper pup Bella, she goes straight in at night and sleeps, now that i think she will be having the pups this week she will be in there more often, i have it sat inside a travel cot at the minute but when the pups start to get more independent, i will take the box down to the kitchen and put it inside a puppy pen so Bambi can have a bit of freedom from them and they will have more room when they get on there feet. Again, fingers crossed, i have healthy happy puppies soon


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> I totally agree with this, Bambi is in my room at the minute in her box at night, she seems to like it as it gets her away from my hyper pup Bella, she goes straight in at night and sleeps, now that i think she will be having the pups this week she will be in there more often, i have it sat inside a travel cot at the minute but when the pups start to get more independent, i will take the box down to the kitchen and put it inside a puppy pen so Bambi can have a bit of freedom from them and they will have more room when they get on there feet. Again, fingers crossed, i have healthy happy puppies soon


good luck for you healthy pups and mum xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> good luck for you healthy pups and mum xxx


Thanks so much im sooo excited and nervous at the same time. hmy:


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sure you'll find a place that makes sense for you and mum, as long as she can "escape" to her usual bed when she needs to... just bear in mind that it isn't going to smell that brilliant no matter how obsessively you clean it 

Just noticed your other post - the kitchen sounds fine! I know everybody says it's got to be warm as well but tbh as long as it's comfy draught-free and not chilly I wouldn't worry excessively about heating the place - ... Both my dog's mother and the bitch I had previously had the run of a nice warm trailer to themselves and as soon as the pups were a week old made their beds and chose to lie in them, with their pups, underneath their home! Much like babies, I guess it's easy for them to warm themselves up but not so easy to cool themselves down.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been up and down stairs all day with my whelping box. Lilly must think we have about 10 

It only just fits through the doors so i have bashed my knuckles a few times. If this carries on i will look like a bare knuckle fighter. 

She has been in and out of her box tying the blanket up with her feet all night


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I have been up and down stairs all day with my whelping box. Lilly must think we have about 10
> 
> It only just fits through the doors so i have bashed my knuckles a few times. If this carries on i will look like a bare knuckle fighter.
> 
> She has been in and out of her box tying the blanket up with her feet all night


hmmm just had a mental picture of oh carrying whelping box and pups around the house hmm dont think he will no matter how much he loves fristal and two dont think it would fit through the door anyway lol but it was a funny thought lol

bet its lovley having all your babys around you your so lucky. at the end of the day as long as both mum and pups are loved and healthy why not!


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> I'm sure you'll find a place that makes sense for you and mum, as long as she can "escape" to her usual bed when she needs to... just bear in mind that it isn't going to smell that brilliant no matter how obsessively you clean it
> 
> Just noticed your other post - the kitchen sounds fine! I know everybody says it's got to be warm as well but tbh as long as it's comfy draught-free and not chilly I wouldn't worry excessively about heating the place - ... Both my dog's mother and the bitch I had previously had the run of a nice warm trailer to themselves and as soon as the pups were a week old made their beds and chose to lie in them, with their pups, underneath their home! Much like babies, I guess it's easy for them to warm themselves up but not so easy to cool themselves down.


i have picked out a corner and moved the table out and its near a radiator and plugs (withing reach if needed but out off harms way) if needed plus house is central heated i dont do cold very well lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Ours have the pups in the living room in there welping box..and that is where there raised..This way there with us 24/7 and we can see them and hear every move.! I dont think moving the welping box is fair on the bitch and certainly wont be when pups are born!..
No others dogs are allowed near mum and pups for a good few weeks! They have a massive pen around them..


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I have been up and down stairs all day with my whelping box. Lilly must think we have about 10
> 
> It only just fits through the doors so i have bashed my knuckles a few times. If this carries on i will look like a bare knuckle fighter.
> 
> She has been in and out of her box tying the blanket up with her feet all night


Poor you, i have all this ahead of me, have you took her temp tonight?????


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Poor you, i have all this ahead of me, have you took her temp tonight?????


I will leave her until the morning as she has been so fidgety all evening. This is what she has been doing, she looks like a piglet now


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

ohh bless her she is sooooo cute:wink5: when is her due date? lol i just saw your counter


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I will leave her until the morning as she has been so fidgety all evening. This is what she has been doing, she looks like a piglet now


Hello.
Im not trying to be picky just giving friendly advise..and i belive your best bet would be to put only newspaper in the box so she can shread it how she wishes..with only a cotton sheet the other end! :blushing:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Hello.
> Im not trying to be picky just giving friendly advise..and i belive your best bet would be to put only newspaper in the box so she can shread it how she wishes..with only a cotton sheet the other end! :blushing:


No problem with taking advise. 

I was going to do something but i wasn't sure lol. I am going to bed in a bit so once again i will de skin my knuckles. I was thinking about using a puppy pad as it fills the box but i agree with you, paper may be better, thanks. :thumbup1:

Thats going to be a bit noisy in my bedroom, what about loo roll?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I went for the soft option. As soon as i put a loo roll in the whelp box she was straight in and ready to go to sleep. I have to carry fat piglet upstairs in the box now 

Thanks for the advice DD










It will mop up messes too


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I went for the soft option. As soon as i put a loo roll in the whelp box she was straight in and ready to go to sleep. I have to carry fat piglet upstairs in the box now
> 
> Thanks for the advice DD
> 
> ...


Likes her comforts like my girl, thats Chihuahuas for you, i dont think Bambi would accept newspaper but she would defo be happy with that nice comfy bed you have made of loo roll LOL X


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> and worrie together lol


Yes that 2


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I went for the soft option. As soon as i put a loo roll in the whelp box she was straight in and ready to go to sleep. I have to carry fat piglet upstairs in the box now
> 
> Thanks for the advice DD
> 
> ...


she looks Comfortable bless her.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

hi just to let you know fristal had her scan this morning and she is having pups looks to be due about 4-5 october. xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> hi just to let you know fristal had her scan this morning and she is having pups looks to be due about 4-5 october. xxx


That's good news, Lyla's not having scan tonight it will be next week


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

how will yo be able to wait that long 2 days was hard for me lol i hardly slept at all last night.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Im going mad, no sleep for the next week


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> hi just to let you know fristal had her scan this morning and she is having pups looks to be due about 4-5 october. xxx


Quite a while to go then, never mind they will be here soon enough


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> hi just to let you know fristal had her scan this morning and she is having pups looks to be due about 4-5 october. xxx


Congrats on your news, now the fun begins, good luck x


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

ive started to get the bits together for the whelping kit but cant get hold of a Bulb aspirator,

ive found a site where i may get one from but they come in different sizes and im not sure which one to get


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Congrats on your news, now the fun begins, good luck x


thanks, i bet it will be here before i know it.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I got most of my stuff from 

Petnap


MM


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Have you ever heard of a whelping box that can be recycled,it just someone told me about them.


hi, I have made a whelping box 8ft by 4ft 3.5ft high....so that when the pups are out it will go in the garden as summer kennel...

i have designed the whelping box having in mind how backbreaking is to brush the dogs so having a table in the garden rather than bending down to do their underbelly...hehehe, and being a sort of a table with sides and two big entrances, will easily accommodate 3 dogs as dogs-house for next summer...
i don;t think recycling comes in a better fashion
what do you think?
d


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I got most of my stuff from
> 
> Petnap
> 
> MM


thanks i have found their shop on ebay very helpfull.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> ive started to get the bits together for the whelping kit but cant get hold of a Bulb aspirator,
> 
> ive found a site where i may get one from but they come in different sizes and im not sure which one to get


I have never bothered with an aspirator. When i worked at a vets we would wrap the puppy in a towel and gently but firmly shake the puppy in one downward stroke. A bit like if you was trying to get water out of a paint brush. The towel will hold the puppy secure. If there is any fluid it will come out of its nose and mouth. If you dont feel confident doing it then dont. A good rub of the puppy usually does the trick


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> thanks i have found their shop on ebay very helpfull.


I got some bits from them too. The stuff arrived very quickly. I explained on the phone and they were very helpful


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> thanks i have found their shop on ebay very helpfull.


I bought a babys safety 1st kit off ebay i think in total with postage it cost about £4.50, it had a bulb aspirator inside also digital thermometer, with other bits probably not so useful for the dog, ie: medicine spoon and syringe, nail clippers etc so i think it was a bargain. X


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I have never bothered with an aspirator. When i worked at a vets we would wrap the puppy in a towel and gently but firmly shake the puppy in one downward stroke. A bit like if you was trying to get water out of a paint brush. The towel will hold the puppy secure. If there is any fluid it will come out of its nose and mouth. If you dont feel confident doing it then dont. A good rub of the puppy usually does the trick


this sounds a better idea i would be worried about putting the aspirator in to far ect i dont mind the rubbing the puppy i would be more happy doing that than trying to use the aspirator. thank you xxx:wink5:


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> I bought a babys safety 1st kit off ebay i think in total with postage it cost about £4.50, it had a bulb aspirator inside also digital thermometer, with other bits probably not so useful for the dog, ie: medicine spoon and syringe, nail clippers etc so i think it was a bargain. X


would this be the size i would need for the puppy? i think i would stick with rubbing puppy thanks for the info


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I got some bits from them too. The stuff arrived very quickly. I explained on the phone and they were very helpful


i will be buying some id bands from them i have a lab how many do you think i should need.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

jezzel said:


> i will be buying some id bands from them i have a lab how many do you think i should need.


Get as many as you can incase some break or get dirty or something


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Get as many as you can incase some break or get dirty or something


hmm and i will need to change them as they grow  40-50???


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

jezzel said:


> hmm and i will need to change them as they grow  40-50???


Thats sounds alright lol..There some thing we have never used! we have chinese cresteds and it would be a MASSIVE shock to have two in a litter you couldnt tell apart


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> this sounds a better idea i would be worried about putting the aspirator in to far ect i dont mind the rubbing the puppy i would be more happy doing that than trying to use the aspirator. thank you xxx:wink5:


I wouldn't feel confident using an aspirator as you cant see what you are doing. Just moving the puppy is usually enough to bring up anything. Anyway, if you have a problem there is always someone here on hand to help. Are you going to be on your own when the time comes?


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I wouldn't feel confident using an aspirator as you cant see what you are doing. Just moving the puppy is usually enough to bring up anything. Anyway, if you have a problem there is always someone here on hand to help. Are you going to be on your own when the time comes?


i will have oh here when the time come but my mother inlaw has offered to come round and help she has been at lots off births her bestfriend and naughbour was a breeded but i think she may take over a bit i also have another friend that has had 2 litters that has offered for me to call her if i need and help or advice plus i will prob be on here keeping you all updated lol xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> would this be the size i would need for the puppy? i think i would stick with rubbing puppy thanks for the info


Your welcome, but im just making sure i have everything there as im sooo nervous, might not need the items like the dopram v, might not need it either but when i looked at petnaps whelping kit the aspirator was in it but there where also alot of things i didnt need like the paperwork etc so i bought the things i thought might be needed seperately, i suppose it comes down to what you feel comfortable with yourself. Good luck x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

jezzel said:


> i will have oh here when the time come but my mother inlaw has offered to come round and help she has been at lots off births her bestfriend and naughbour was a breeded but i think she may take over a bit i also have another friend that has had 2 litters that has offered for me to call her if i need and help or advice plus i will prob be on here keeping you all updated lol xxx


Mother in laws normally do, no offence intended lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

We put our whelping box in a spare bedroom where it was nice and quiet and warm.


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

at the moment the box is in the kitchen i have a big kitchen dinner but well laying in be last night i get all my good ideas in bed lol. 

that i may move her whelping box to my bedroom and then when they are older say 3-4 weeks then move them down stairs what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

As long as there some where warm! and away from any other dogs and some where that some one can see them all day and night then it doesnt matter.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I`ve put mine in the corner of our living room, right next to the sofa where i sit, i have kept it closed so the other dogs can`t get in, but to be honest they haven`t even bothered i think they know its for Lucy, i also think Lucy knows its for her as once a day infact twice yesterday she has gone to the door, when i open it for her she goes in has a sniff around and moves the blanket about then comes back out, do you think she know what its there for?? am i doing the right thing ???


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> I`ve put mine in the corner of our living room, right next to the sofa where i sit, i have kept it closed so the other dogs can`t get in, but to be honest they haven`t even bothered i think they know its for Lucy, i also think Lucy knows its for her as once a day infact twice yesterday she has gone to the door, when i open it for her she goes in has a sniff around and moves the blanket about then comes back out, do you think she know what its there for?? am i doing the right thing ???


Absolutely she knows  she is starting to nest but won't need to really settle in there for 2 weeks yet xx best of luck xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> I`ve put mine in the corner of our living room, right next to the sofa where i sit, , when i open it for her she goes in has a sniff around and moves the blanket about then comes back out, do you think she know what its there for?? am i doing the right thing ???


snap thats where mine goes too. seems you doing all the right things x


----------



## Shirlthegirl43 (Oct 13, 2017)

I know this is a long dormant thread but we are expecting our first litter in about 10 days and I now realise I should have a spare room for Martha (mini dachshund with a bit of terrier) to have her pups in. This is simply not possible in our home. We have bought a big puppy run (1 metre by 1.6 metre) which the other pets won't get into but the only space for it is in our front room in a corner near a radiator. I was planning to sleep on the sofa in our snug (off the front room) when the due time gets nearer and moving her into the pen / box when she starts labour. Martha and dad to the pups usually sleep in separate crates which I assume is okay up till whelping time. Will my cage in the corner of the room be okay if I put some sort of barrier round it so nobody can see in? and a light 'roof'? Now starting to worry


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have a whelping box or are you planning for your bitch to deliver her pups in a cage?

It really would not be safe for her to be in a cage. You need to have easy access to her, should she get into difficulty, and there is too big a risk of her squashing a pup between her back and the bars of the cage.

Could you not have her in your bedroom for the pups to be born and for a couple of weeks afterward? You could then move her downstairs into the pen, once her pups are established and she is more relaxed.


----------



## Shirlthegirl43 (Oct 13, 2017)

Going to put a box in the pen - it is open at the top so I can reach in to help if needed. There is no space in our room and she is not used to being in there anyway so I thought that might cause more stress.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, if your living room is the only place she can possibly go, then that's what you'll have to do, though it's far from ideal.

I don't know your bitch's temperament, but some bitches would be okay with that arrangement and some could become very stressed.

Once the pups are born, you will have to keep the other two dogs out of the room completely and make it plain to your family that your bitch and her pups must be left alone.


----------



## Shirlthegirl43 (Oct 13, 2017)

House is open plan - there is no option to shut a door. I can put up a barricade but that will be the best I can do. I remember our mini dachshund having pups 28 years ago - in her basket by the fire. Maybe I am just worrying too much. I tried to post a pic of the pen but it says it looks like spam so I will explore further and try again.


----------



## Shirlthegirl43 (Oct 13, 2017)

This is the pen - plan is to get a big box to put in it for her to whelp in (with broom handles pushed through to stop her trapping pups)


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Could you use a babygate to keep the other two out of the room?

Many bitches become very stressed and defensive if another dog approaches their pups, even dogs they live with.

Also, your other bitch could be a problem. Some bitches will try and kill a litter of pups belonging to another. I'm not saying that would be the case with your two, just that I have known it happen on more than one occasion.


----------



## Shirlthegirl43 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Could you use a babygate to keep the other two out of the room?
> 
> Many bitches become very stressed and defensive if another dog approaches their pups, even dogs they live with.
> 
> Also, your other bitch could be a problem. Some bitches will try and kill a litter of pups belonging to another. I'm not saying that would be the case with your two, just that I have known it happen on more than one occasion.


Only have mum and dad (and two cats but they know to keep away)! it would take quite a baby gate to split our room - 35 ft x 13 ft! - that's why we got the pen. I think I was over worrying after too much reading. I will put boards round the pen so that dad can't see in and mum will still be able to see that we are about. No kids at home any more so no worries about little hands getting where they shouldn't. Thanks for helping me get it right in my head. We shall see how it goes and just see what mum tells us.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, okay.

Yes, if you can make things as quiet and peaceful for Mum as possible, that will all help.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How about another pen as far away as possible, to put the other dog in for a week or so? That should make the bitch with the pups feel more secure that the other dog can't go near them.


----------

